# Smoke Detection Outside the Sleeping Area



## Glennman CBO (Feb 22, 2011)

2009 IFC 907.2.11.2 #1

We have an R-2, 2 story apartment building. Manual fire alarm pull station in the corridor. Automatic smoke detection in the units. The building was built in the 70's.

The units are studio style so the the rooms are somewhat combined (bedroom, living area, kitchen) plus the restroom.

The section quoted above states for single or multiple station smoke alarms, that (per #1) these alarms are required outside of the sleeping area.

In the case of these particular units, "outside the sleeping area" would be in the corridor outside the unit, since they are a studio. Are we looking at this correctly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2011)

of course not

in the unit only

but

1. why are you applying 2009 code technology to a 1970 built building?

2. are these interior corridors?? if so may change the answer, but once again would go back to code it was built under, unless doing some major remodel.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2011)

double tapped


----------



## Glennman CBO (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the fire inspector was looking to see if he has been applying the code correctly from an interpretation standpoint.

I think the apartment building was only the catalyst, although it was a particular question that came to mind while performing an annual.

I probably should have left the apartment building out of it, and only asked the question based on the language of the code, or worded it as if it was a new building.

Thanks cda!


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 22, 2011)

IMHO...the existing occupancy is fine as is and I do not believe the intent for a similar occupancy would change since the intent is for detection outside a "sleeping" area so occupants can escape from a secondary egress and since the example is 2 story the code intends that someone can jump from a egress window


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2011)

It would be similar to a one room motel unit, with exterior egress


----------



## Marshal Chris (Feb 25, 2011)

> 1. why are you applying 2009 code technology to a 1970 built building?


if this were not a studio, and say an apartment building where only a smoke alarm existed in the bedroom, wouldn't the property maintenance code bring that section in?  Maybe not directly from the fire code but here (same intent I believe):

704.2 Smoke alarms. Single or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed and maintained in Groups R-2, R-3, R-4 and in dwellings not regulated in Group R occupancies, regardless of occupant load at all of the following locations:

1.	On the ceiling or wall outside of each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of bedrooms.

2.	In each room used for sleeping purposes.

3.	In each story within a dwelling unit, including basements and cellars but not including crawl spaces and uninhabitable attics. In dwellings or dwelling units with split levels and without an intervening door between the adjacent levels, a smoke alarm installed on the upper level shall suffice for the adjacent lower level, provided that the lower level is less than one full story below the upper level.

Single or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed in other groups in accordance with the Fire Code of New York State .

Obviously, this is NYS code, I don't know how ICC Property Maintenance reads.


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

alot of it is going to depend on  what provisions you have for existing buildings.  Having said that, I had the pleasure on Thursday of doing hydros in an existing building - some kind of old folks home (why they are putting in the sprinklers and fire alarms?  don't know - I'd guess their insurance carrier rather than the jurisdiction or just doing the right thing).

Point is.. anything they do in existing buildings needs to meet the current code.. you'll want the smoke alarms inside the unit.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Feb 26, 2011)

Agreed.  The property maintenance code's scope (in NYS anyway) includes existing premises.

101.2 Scope. The provisions of this code shall apply to all existing residential and nonresidential structures and all existing premises and constitute minimum requirements and standards for premises, structures, equipment and facilities for light, ventilation, space, heating, sanitation, protection from the elements, life safety, safety from fire and other hazards, and for safe and sanitary maintenance; the responsibility of owners, operators and occupants; the occupancy of existing structures and premises.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 26, 2011)

Being rentals, the NFPA 101 would required them for existing as well.


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 27, 2011)

> 1. why are you applying 2009 code technology to a 1970 built building?


See retroactive fire alarm and smoke alarm provisions in 2003 and 2006 IFC Section 907.3.

These provisions are now in 2009 IFC Section 4603.6.

This is one example of why IFC Chapter 46 can be interpreted to be retroactive in its entirety.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh.    Have not had to deal with retro fitting


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 28, 2011)

Well getting back somewhat to the OP......................the occupancy described and the requirements for detection coverage appear to have not been interpreted correctly by the fire inspector.

Open floor plan  = (no detection.... single, multiple or inner) required outside the apartment to meet requirements for coverage outside the "sleeping area".


----------

